# **Recommended**(Door) Dink repairs Solent Area



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I used a guy called Andy Jewell based in Southampton - a really nice guy who is also a VW enthusiast.

He has done and excellent job on my wife's car and most definitely will use him again. 8)

http://andyjewell.co.uk/

Phone 07855 769932

==================================
2 very annoying dinks (caused by careless idiots in car parks) in the same panel on my wife's car ruins the finish, any recommendations of suitable repairers in the Fareham area and likely cost?

Cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

post in -bodywork damage on your tt- and maybe add a few pics and someone will get back to you 

Kit


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See my first post


----------

